# Madeira Trails



## reedfe (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm on a family vacation and we will be staying in Madeira for about a week. It didn't cross my mind until now but I was wondering if there is any Mountain bike trails near Funchal. If I would have thought of this earlier I would have researched this but right now I'm in Lisbon for a couple more days and I'm wondering if you guys can point me in the right direction. As my computer time is limited I didn't have time to search so I'd really appreciate any direction.

I'm looking for a place to do some cross country riding with my cousin who will be joining me. We'd also need a place to rent bikes, again, close to Funchal.

Thanks! Obrigado!


----------

